# Do you like meat?



## antoniocormier (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys i know this is really off topic but i came across a horrific showing raw footage from meat industries across the country. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=592330320796037&set=vb.134940653234503&type=3&theater&refid=13 i think more people should be informed about this cruelty and i think we should put a STOP to this abuse. If you're with me then become a vegetarian and help save an animals life! Helpful websites: www.chooseveg.com and for teens/young adults www.youngveggies.org


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 14, 2013)

I love meat.


----------



## rachael (Mar 14, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I love meat.



retweet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 14, 2013)

Bacon and dead cow make me hungry.


----------



## skottip (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, we can also donate to PETA~!
They scam peoples money every day and kill over 90% of animals that they take in!
www.petakillsanimals.com

I'll take mine medium rare please!


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like we are not with you. Now if you'll excuse me, I've got to go watch more "Duck Dynasty" so I can learn about more new animals to eat, and how best to eat them.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 14, 2013)

I do believe animals should be treated properly before they are killed, but being a vegetarian wasn't for me. I was veg for a year, and gained 30lbs and got really sick....granted I was not doing it the right way...but it still happened. I think if I had better cooking skills ( and wasn't such a picky eater) I would be open to being vegetarian again. I eat at the vegetarian restaraunt next to my work every week or so....usually only when Im too lazy to walk to Taco Bell....which isn't often lol


----------



## Edna (Mar 15, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I do believe animals should be treated properly before they are killed, but being a vegetarian wasn't for me. I was veg for a year, and gained 30lbs and got really sick....granted I was not doing it the right way...but it still happened. I think if I had better cooking skills ( and wasn't such a picky eater) I would be open to being vegetarian again. I eat at the vegetarian restaraunt next to my work every week or so....usually only when Im too lazy to walk to Taco Bell....which isn't often lol



Similar experience, without the weight gain. I am allergic to peanuts and most tree nuts, don't do well with corn, soy, or legumes, and have a hard time digesting several vegetable families. Meat is my best source of protein. I eat a lot of vegetarian meals, but meat is still regularly on the menu.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 15, 2013)

Slaughter houses nowadays are alot better than they used to be. Most really aren't very bad. Besides, most people cannot eat a vegetarian diet and be healthy without taking supplements. One of my friends tried to be vegan (and was doing it the right way) and got very sick because she couldn't get the right nutrition. I'm a professed "meatatarian".


----------



## jaizei (Mar 15, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Slaughter houses nowadays are alot better than they used to be. Most really aren't very bad.



_They're just misunderstood._


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2013)

I am a vegetarian but I actually don't concern myself with what others put into their bodies. 
I have strong opinions about what I will feed my family. I am against all factory farms, GMOs and all of the things they spray on our food. This means I eat barely any processed food. My issue with the factory meat farms is partially the humane treatment of animals but also the unsanitary conditions and food. It bothers me that they feed the farm chickens antibiotics instead of remedying the unsanitary conditions. It also bothers me that they add the male chicks back into the feed for chickens. I worry that they are creating super bacteria in the environments where they are growing "food".
I worry in general that we use too many antibiotic hand lotions and crap too. I also think that all of chemicals and crap they put into food is causing the food allergy epidemic.
I am a bit of a prepper and I fear that there is a pandemic coming from the antibiotic usage and the food supply.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I am a vegetarian but I actually don't concern myself with what others put into their bodies.
> I have strong opinions about what I will feed my family. I am against all factory farms, GMOs and all of the things they spray on our food. This means I eat barely any processed food. My issue with the factory meat farms is partially the humane treatment of animals but also the unsanitary conditions and food. It bothers me that they feed the farm chickens antibiotics instead of remedying the unsanitary conditions. It also bothers me that they add the male chicks back into the feed for chickens. I worry that they are creating super bacteria in the environments where they are growing "food".
> I worry in general that we use too many antibiotic hand lotions and crap too. I also think that all of chemicals and crap they put into food is causing the food allergy epidemic.
> I am a bit of a prepper and I fear that there is a pandemic coming from the antibiotic usage and the food supply.



Now THIS I can understand and go along with. I cannot go along with "save the animals, and don't eat them..." I don't want to put unhealthy crap in my body either, and try to avoid it where possible and practical.

All animals should be treated humanely at all times. I just don't find killing and eating them necessarily inhumane.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I am a vegetarian but I actually don't concern myself with what others put into their bodies.
> I have strong opinions about what I will feed my family. I am against all factory farms, GMOs and all of the things they spray on our food. This means I eat barely any processed food. My issue with the factory meat farms is partially the humane treatment of animals but also the unsanitary conditions and food. It bothers me that they feed the farm chickens antibiotics instead of remedying the unsanitary conditions. It also bothers me that they add the male chicks back into the feed for chickens. I worry that they are creating super bacteria in the environments where they are growing "food".
> I worry in general that we use too many antibiotic hand lotions and crap too. I also think that all of chemicals and crap they put into food is causing the food allergy epidemic.
> I am a bit of a prepper and I fear that there is a pandemic coming from the antibiotic usage and the food supply.



I worry about some of the same things. I work in a hospital and the number of antibiotic resistant bacteria is growing. I live in a small town with lots of farms around, so getting fresh well-raised meats that aren't given the antibiotics and such is quite easy.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > I am a vegetarian but I actually don't concern myself with what others put into their bodies.
> ...



My husband has studied these things and says it's happening at an alarming rate. Even the water has antibacterial chemicals being put into it from cleaning supplies and now the high use of the hand sanitizer. My question is if you wash your hands why do you need to douse them in chemicals afterwards? 
I should also add that it disturbs me that since we now feed cows and other animals grain instead of letting them graze naturally that more of the third world is starving to death. They changed the animals over to a grain based diet so they can grow them more quickly to get them to the supermarket shelves. I can't be comfortable in my own skin knowing some child in a far off land is slowly and painfully starving to death because of my gluttony.
Learning about your food will make you change your eating practices regardless of how you feel about animal cruelty. I wish more people were educated about the food production in general because I think it would improve our health in general as a society. The mass produced food model growth is also a factor in the obesity factors in the US. Obesity rates are skyrocketing along with diabetes and heart disease which is a contributing factor to the health insurance costs. I think a lot of people look at the small picture of each meal instead of the big picture.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 15, 2013)

I do not like meat. I never really liked the taste of it to begin with. I also do not believe humans are meant to eat all the meat that people tend to consume. I don't believe it's a healthy diet.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you like meat? No, I LOVE it!! For me, the meal IS the meat and most of my meals are only meat. If I had to give up meat, I would starve to death. There are very few veggies I like and then only if fixed in ways that are unhealthy, but cover up their taste. Same for fruits, few I like.


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have not eaten meat in over 40 years. I do not have anything against it, i help out at my friends with their beef ranch all the time. I just think them more that people know how their food is processed and raised might help some make better choices in what they eat. Animals should be treated humanly and slaughtered as quickly as possible, these animals are raised to be eaten so eat them.


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Mar 15, 2013)

I like fish better than meat but I will eat it if I am hungry. Usually I like fruit and vegatables and my mom buys mmostly organic foods


----------



## Zamric (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Vegatables and starches where created simply as a nice way to fill the plate around the meat!

And I'm sorry for anyone who thinks we can eat ANYTHING without killing it 1st! I've eaten a few things that where still alive and I can tell you 1st hand.... they would rather have been killed 1st before going into my mouth! (memories of a frog swimming around in my stomac for a few minits before finally dying comes to mind!)


----------



## terryo (Mar 15, 2013)

One of my sons is a total Vegen, but I eat dairy and fish, but no meat. I just don't like it.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 15, 2013)

I read an interesting article that basically said that our diet has to do with our blood type. Type O was the first in humans, from when we were hunters, the articles suggests that this means you need meat in your diet. Type A was second from when we started farming and they would need more grains and vegetables. Type B was third and they would need more fruit in their diet. Those with Type AB blood are the only ones according to this article that can live healthily on a vegetarian diet, at least without taking supplements.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 15, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I read an interesting article that basically said that our diet has to do with our blood type. Type O was the first in humans, from when we were hunters, the articles suggests that this means you need meat in your diet. Type A was second from when we started farming and they would need more grains and vegetables. Type B was third and they would need more fruit in their diet. Those with Type AB blood are the only ones according to this article that can live healthily on a vegetarian diet, at least without taking supplements.



So then my tortoises would be AB? Good to know if they ever need a transfusion. LOL. At least my food can fight back. Poor veggies are just root bound sitting targets!


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I read an interesting article that basically said that our diet has to do with our blood type. Type O was the first in humans, from when we were hunters, the articles suggests that this means you need meat in your diet. Type A was second from when we started farming and they would need more grains and vegetables. Type B was third and they would need more fruit in their diet. Those with Type AB blood are the only ones according to this article that can live healthily on a vegetarian diet, at least without taking supplements.



Interesting. So the entire human race was all type O until we started farming on a larger scale and then a new blood type was somehow created? Never heard that before.

Don't remember my blood type. I wanna check this out though. If its true, it could explain a lot.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > I read an interesting article that basically said that our diet has to do with our blood type. Type O was the first in humans, from when we were hunters, the articles suggests that this means you need meat in your diet. Type A was second from when we started farming and they would need more grains and vegetables. Type B was third and they would need more fruit in their diet. Those with Type AB blood are the only ones according to this article that can live healthily on a vegetarian diet, at least without taking supplements.
> ...



The theory is very much in dispute. A primer via Wikipedia.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I read an interesting article that basically said that our diet has to do with our blood type. Type O was the first in humans, from when we were hunters, the articles suggests that this means you need meat in your diet. Type A was second from when we started farming and they would need more grains and vegetables. Type B was third and they would need more fruit in their diet. Those with Type AB blood are the only ones according to this article that can live healthily on a vegetarian diet, at least without taking supplements.



Interesting. I'll just add I am an AB.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I would be in deep trouble if I ate for my blood type (A-).  I can't be a pure vegetarian or eat a lot of grains because I have Crohns.. So I eat a very high protein diet, plus I really like meat


----------



## Thalatte (Mar 15, 2013)

I am allergic to all cow by products and I only eat a kosher diet-not for a religious reason just because I hate the texture of pork and the high fat content of bacon. However I do eat lots and lots of fish (its in most meals even breakfast) and poultry (only for dinner). I think i could become a vegetarian quite happily but I am far to lazy to spend hours and hours just chopping veggies.

I was raised on a farm so I don't have anything against the meat industry as it is true that slaughter houses are getting better. I wouldnt eat from them quite yet but eventually maybe...

As far as the chemicals and such I completely agree. I dont use sanitizers, bleach, and most cleaners instead I just use natural cleaning products and non processed organic foods and I havent been sick in years. I have genetic issues but Havent had a cold, flu or even strep throat even though everyone around me including the toddler I watch gets sick several times a year. Its either the way I clean or all the tea I drink...


----------



## DeanS (Mar 15, 2013)

Even if I didn't like meat...I'd still eat meat! I get all the greens I need from the steer that previously ate the grass! BTW...Since Ted Nugent is a bowhunter and catches most of his game in the wild...does that make his diet organic? Helluva topic for me to pull my 3000th post!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2013)

DeanS said:


> Even if I didn't like meat...I'd still eat meat! I get all the greens I need from the steer that previously ate the grass! BTW...Since Ted Nugent is a bowhunter and catches most of his game in the wild...does that make his diet organic? Helluva topic for me to pull my 3000th post!



I would say the answer is yes. What he hunts and eats will also be lower in fat and would not contain any chemicals.


----------



## SBeanie (Mar 15, 2013)

Ha ok here we go. I can't have gluten (wheat, grain, oat, barley etc) as well as some soy whey products. I'm so sensitive that I can't even have meat that had a grain diet.. So if I do eat meat I have to spend a crap ton of money for something that was grass fed only.. Which in most supermarkets around here they don't either label the meat or it says one thing and it is totally wrong. I do think that they could up the cleanliness of the manufacturing/farming process. Feeding the livestock dead parts of other animals and grains that they weren't meant to break down in the first place is pretty messed up. I wanna say a good video to watch about the food process in The United States is Food for Change and one other one that I can't recall the name. But unfortunately most manufactures are not going to change their process because of how much they make. It's a messed up system that leads to horrible cases for the general public that consumes the products.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 15, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I would say the answer is yes. What he hunts and eats will also be lower in fat and would not contain any chemicals.



I would hazard that a good amount of the game he eats is not organic. In my area, many open hunting lands are timber company lands or adjacent to timber company lands. Many of these companies spray at the least broad leaf killer in that those pesky plants block all the sun for the fir trees. Deer and elk browse on the broad leaf plants and consume these chemicals. An older friend of mine remembers hunting as a youngster with his dad and one of them shot a dinner that had two livers. Not lobes, separate organs.


----------



## Edna (Mar 15, 2013)

DeanS said:


> Even if I didn't like meat...I'd still eat meat! I get all the greens I need from the steer that previously ate the grass! BTW...Since Ted Nugent is a bowhunter and catches most of his game in the wild...does that make his diet organic? Helluva topic for me to pull my 3000th post!



I'm going to say "no." Game animals don't respect boundaries. They spend a lot of time in the farmers' fields and are exposed to/eating chemicals that grass-fed beef would not encounter. Roundup, anyone??


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 16, 2013)

In Michigan in most of the areas you can hunt I would say that's mostly not the case. The hunting areas my family used were not near farm land. So that would depend on what area they are in.
Beef is not grass fed unless you are buying it at whole foods or a specialty butcher. Walmart beef or low end grocery store beef is grain fed standing in their own feces knee deep.
Know how your food is produced. If you get factory farm meats they are full of crap you probably wouldn't want in your belly. 
Kosher meats and cheese are always safe if you have it available. Also if you think kosher means a Rabbi blessed it that's wrong. To be kosher an animal has to be raised, slaughtered, and prepared a certain way which is safer when it comes to end product contaminant load.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm a meat-eater. 

I volunteered once at a food bank warehouse here in the L.A. area - a place where large companies, such as grocery stores, donate overstock foodstuffs to be redistributed to shelters and food banks. At this place, our job as volunteers was to go through items one by one and check expiration dates. We placed all expired crackers, cookies, and candy in a large bin. All the food in this expired bin was then donated farmers who used these high carb foods to fatten up pigs. They were feeding candy bars to pigs! Expired candy bars at that. Before then, I'd never really given much thought to food production here in the U.S., but since then, I put alot more thought into the food I eat. I still eat meat, and am grateful that I have a full plate, but I spend more time thinking about what I'm eating.


----------



## Zouave (Mar 16, 2013)

Humans are omnivores, our teeth and digestive systems are the proof. However in most western cultures too much emphasis is placed on eating meat. We could all do with eating less of it and more vegetables and fruits.

That said, pass the bacon over here please.


----------



## terryo (Mar 16, 2013)

I really don't know much of the pro's or con's about not eating meat, just that I don't like it, but a friend of mine who was over weight, and had high cholesterol , and type 2 diabetes stopped eating meat and became a vegetarian last year. She lost a load of weight, and her cholesterol went down and so did her sugar count. She doesn't need to take any more pills for the sugar or the cholesterol, and she looks, and feels fantastic. Just saying.....


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 16, 2013)

Humans are omnivores, but I'm not sure that all this meat is what we're supposed to be eating. Our digestive systems (length of intestines) are certainly not suited to digesting all this meat. And we do not have the teeth of carnivores. Other primates (also omnivores) eat a diet that is about 90 percent vegetation. The 10 percent protein is usually insects.




terryo said:


> I really don't know much of the pro's or con's about not eating meat, just that I don't like it, but a friend of mine who was over weight, and had high cholesterol , and type 2 diabetes stopped eating meat and became a vegetarian last year. She lost a load of weight, and her cholesterol went down and so did her sugar count. She doesn't need to take any more pills for the sugar or the cholesterol, and she looks, and feels fantastic. Just saying.....


That has been my experience as well terry.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 16, 2013)

terryo said:


> I really don't know much of the pro's or con's about not eating meat, just that I don't like it, but a friend of mine who was over weight, and had high cholesterol , and type 2 diabetes stopped eating meat and became a vegetarian last year. She lost a load of weight, and her cholesterol went down and so did her sugar count. She doesn't need to take any more pills for the sugar or the cholesterol, and she looks, and feels fantastic. Just saying.....



Also you have people like me who almost died of a rare heart disease, was obese, ended up having type 2 diabetes. I went to a vegetarian healthy lifestyle (I know a couple 400 lb vegetarians. You can be a bread, cheese, and pasta vegetarian) and went from being on the heart transplant list to the 99th percentile for heart health. I no longer have diabetes and even when I get heavy for my standards I never make it to obese.
The truth is that you can eat healthy and be healthy and not be vegetarian but I have my doubts about how healthy you can be eating a heavily processed foods diet.
I am a vegetarian from my own convictions that nothing should suffer for unnecessarily and no children in far off lands should starve to death for my gluttony. I try to maintain a diet that is 90% locally grown, organic, non gmo, and vegetarian.
I can't pretend to be perfect because I sometimes have client lunches or dinner with friends so I do get non organic and maybe even some gmos in my diet but I try to maintain a 90/10 balance.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 16, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Humans are omnivores, but I'm not sure that all this meat is what we're supposed to be eating. Our digestive systems (length of intestines) are certainly not suited to digesting all this meat. And we do not have the teeth of carnivores. Other primates (also omnivores) eat a diet that is about 90 percent vegetation. The 10 percent protein is usually insects.



Our canines are designed for eating meat and our molars and premolars are deigned for eating vegetation. 

I prefer bacon to insects, myself, but I'd probably be healthier if I ate less bacon and more veggies.


I've also seen lots of video coverage where chimpanzees hunt, kill, and eat smaller animals. They're not just eating insects out there.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 16, 2013)

Chimps do occassionally eat smaller animals. Often, it is insects though. And other primates eat insects. I'm not saying any of us want to eat insects. I'm saying that is usually the protein part of the diet for other primates. We for some reason believe we are supposed to eat cows and pigs, and have a high percentage of protein in our diet.

Look in the mirror....your canine teeth hardly look very carnivorous.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 16, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Chimps do occassionally eat smaller animals. Often, it is insects though. And other primates eat insects. I'm not saying any of us want to eat insects. I'm saying that is usually the protein part of the diet for other primates. We for some reason believe we are supposed to eat cows and pigs, and have a high percentage of protein in our diet.
> 
> Look in the mirror....your canine teeth hardly look very carnivorous.



Mine do 
American's diets are too high in fat and the obesity rates have been skyrocketing as the amount of meat and dairy increase in our overall diet. People rarely eat the standard 3oz.


----------



## Thalatte (Mar 16, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Look in the mirror....your canine teeth hardly look very carnivorous.



That's because humans teeth aren't mean to puncture and mutilate like most carnivores. Our teeth are designed to saw through the meat and rip it off. Just because the teeth don't look like big huge fangs doesn't mean they weren't meant for eating meat.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Mar 16, 2013)

Some of my teeth are certainly fang-like. My dad (a dentist) had to file down a few points on my teeth because I'd destroy my own cheeks. 

But, I love meat and have seen slaughter houses first hand. The videos PETA puts out are the worst conditioned ones to give that biased perspective. If concerned about the animals choose free range beef and cage free eggs over even organic. Pigs rarely have it good... But they often must be kept in farrowing crates to keep them from rolling over and crushing one's offspring in the confined pens. 

Mm pulled pork, steak, and BBQ chicken are some of my faves... 

Someday I plan on owning some ducks for eggs and probably goats for milk. I can't eat chicken eggs and love how the ducks keep the yard bug free.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 16, 2013)

All this talk of insects is making me hungry. If you haven't had meal worms stir fried with tamari and veggies, all I can say is pffft. They add a wonder crunch and by the ounce comparison, are higher nutritionally than most/all higher forms of meat.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All this talk of insects is making me hungry. If you haven't had meal worms stir fried with tamari and veggies, all I can say is pffft. They add a wonder crunch and by the ounce comparison, are higher nutritionally than most/all higher forms of meat.


I'll pass....lol.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 17, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Chimps do occassionally eat smaller animals. Often, it is insects though. And other primates eat insects. I'm not saying any of us want to eat insects. I'm saying that is usually the protein part of the diet for other primates. We for some reason believe we are supposed to eat cows and pigs, and have a high percentage of protein in our diet.
> 
> Look in the mirror....your canine teeth hardly look very carnivorous.



Actually, chimps feed on colobus monkeys on a fairly regular basis! Not to mention each other...and any other small mammals they can get their hands on!


----------



## Rutagonzo (Mar 17, 2013)

I love meat, I couldn't live without it.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 17, 2013)

DeanS said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > Chimps do occassionally eat smaller animals. Often, it is insects though. And other primates eat insects. I'm not saying any of us want to eat insects. I'm saying that is usually the protein part of the diet for other primates. We for some reason believe we are supposed to eat cows and pigs, and have a high percentage of protein in our diet.
> ...




Sure, but you're not mentioning what percentage of their diet is actually prey animals and/or insects. They are omnivores, yes. But only about 5% of their diet is protein. 95% is fruits/vegetation. As is the case with most primates. Again, I do not believe the diet humans eat is healthy or is how we should be eating. Our digestion system just does not support it. And seeing how other primates don't eat this way, why would anyone think we should?


----------



## mctlong (Mar 17, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Sure, but you're not mentioning what percentage of their diet is actually prey animals and/or insects. They are omnivores, yes. But only about 5% of their diet is protein. 95% is fruits/vegetation. As is the case with most primates. Again, I do not believe the diet humans eat is healthy or is how we should be eating. Our digestion system just does not support it. And seeing how other primates don't eat this way, why would anyone think we should?



Can you please provide a reference to where you got these statistics? Thanks.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > Chimps do occassionally eat smaller animals. Often, it is insects though. And other primates eat insects. I'm not saying any of us want to eat insects. I'm saying that is usually the protein part of the diet for other primates. We for some reason believe we are supposed to eat cows and pigs, and have a high percentage of protein in our diet.
> ...



Mine do too!  LOL
I think more people need to take advice from doctors about their eating habits. I have a high metabolism and am very active, and I have to eat the equivalent of 3 pounds of ground beef a day to get the enough protein in my diet. Then again I also have to eat more than the standard 3-5 servings a day of veggies too, to stay healthy.


----------



## antoniocormier (Mar 18, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dads a doctor and i would think he's all about eating healthy and stuff but actually he eats like a normal American. which isn't a good thing.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2013)

mctlong said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but you're not mentioning what percentage of their diet is actually prey animals and/or insects. They are omnivores, yes. But only about 5% of their diet is protein. 95% is fruits/vegetation. As is the case with most primates. Again, I do not believe the diet humans eat is healthy or is how we should be eating. Our digestion system just does not support it. And seeing how other primates don't eat this way, why would anyone think we should?
> ...



Sure
http://www.oaklandzoo.org/Chimpanzee.php
http://www.save-the-primates.org.au/primates-chimpanzee.htm
http://anthro.palomar.edu/primate/prim_7.htm
http://www.lpzoosites.org/chimp-ssp/chimpanzees.htm
http://www.allaboutwildlife.com/what-do-chimps-eat
http://www.wildchimps.org/wcf/english/files/chimp4.htm

I could post more as well.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 18, 2013)

A lot of people see these videos about cruelty toward animals, and automatically assume you have to become vegetarian or vegan. I don't think that's the case, though. It is possible to eat meat and be concerned about animal welfare at the same time. I see no conflict between the two, which is why I'm omnivorous.

Furthermore, I also agree that the human is an omnivorous species. You just can't get adequate nutrition without including some animal matter in your diet (whether that's meat, eggs, or dairy). Sure, most Americans these days eat not only too much meat, but too much low-quality meat from animals that have been raised under cruel conditions. That does have to change. However, I think that in and of itself, human omnivory is necessary for good nutrition, and does not have to entail cruelty to other animals.

As mentioned above, primates have been omnivorous for millions of years, and humans have been eating many different kinds of animals for hundreds of thousands of years. I see that notion all the time, that because we don't have fangs or claws we're not predators. Well, we don't have massive jaw muscles or huge molars, either, and yet we eat fibrous plants. How is this possible? Obviously, it's tool use and cooking. That's what allows us to eat all sorts of things, from fruits and vegetables to fish and ungulates, and a wide variety of things in between. Simply put, the human is an omnivorous species. Cave paintings show that we have been struggling with the morality of preying on large animals for thousands of years. We resolve this conflict by dispatching them quickly to alleviate their suffering. We have to, because like other predators, we need them for our own well-being. Unlike other predators, though, we are empathic enough to attend to their well-being, too.




Kerryann said:


> I am a vegetarian but I actually don't concern myself with what others put into their bodies.
> I have strong opinions about what I will feed my family. I am against all factory farms, GMOs and all of the things they spray on our food. This means I eat barely any processed food. My issue with the factory meat farms is partially the humane treatment of animals but also the unsanitary conditions and food. It bothers me that they feed the farm chickens antibiotics instead of remedying the unsanitary conditions. It also bothers me that they add the male chicks back into the feed for chickens. I worry that they are creating super bacteria in the environments where they are growing "food".
> I worry in general that we use too many antibiotic hand lotions and crap too. I also think that all of chemicals and crap they put into food is causing the food allergy epidemic.
> I am a bit of a prepper and I fear that there is a pandemic coming from the antibiotic usage and the food supply.



Good comment. Again, I'm omnivorous, but I do share these concerns about how animals are raised nowadays.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 18, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> And seeing how other primates don't eat this way, why would anyone think we should?



I feel this way about the space shuttle program. At least chimps used the Apollos. And then we humans learned that from them. As soon as we start to think on our own and do something primates don't do, look out, it all goes down hill.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2013)

It has been speculated that humans increased desire for, and consumption of, animal based protein is one reason we have "risen" above our primate ancestors. I'd don't have percentages, but o
I've baboons have the closest societal system to ours and they eat any meat they can catch and kill. Many of the males focus on hunting daily.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 18, 2013)

I have burned into my memory a group of male baboons fighting over, then eating a baby baboon that some how got separated from its mother.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 18, 2013)

antonio_cormier said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > Kerryann said:
> ...



This is often true, but doctors still give patients advice on what to eat and what not to eat, even if they don't follow it themselves.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > And seeing how other primates don't eat this way, why would anyone think we should?
> ...



Obviously I'm not referring to thinking on our own. I'm referring to physically how are bodies are designed to digest food and physically what type of diet we should be eating.

Let me clarify, I am not a vegetarian. I eat meat occassionally. Every Sunday when I visit my mother I have meat at dinner. Occassionally during the week I will have a turkey breast sandwich (the only time I really like the taste of meat I guess). I will also eat it in a stir fry or something of that nature. I eat meat....just not much of it. On a daily basis I tend to eat fruit, whole grains, oatmeal, and vegetables (though not as much veggies as I should). Meat once or twice a week. But again, I'm not a vegetarian!! My posts are simply pointing out what the type of diet I believe humans are physically meant to consume.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 18, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have burned into my memory a group of male baboons fighting over, then eating a baby baboon that some how got separated from its mother.



I think this is a very interesting part of the vegetarian discussion. Humans are different from other primates because we have a complex code of social norms and morals. Being omnivores, most primates eat what is most easily accessible to them, be that leaf, bug, lizard, or baby baboon. They don't think - "what are the moral implications of my food choices?" Their thought process is probably more along the lines of "hungry. eat." 

Humans are different in that we can think about our diet and the long-term consequences of our food choices. In some parts of the world, people are lucky enough to have an abundance of food and can pick and choose what they want to indulge in based on their personal tastes and their personal views of whatâ€™s 'right' to eat and whatâ€™s 'wrong' to eat. This is an extraordinary privilege that most omnivores (and even a good chunk of people around the world) do not have. 

Ultimately, we are all omnivores at our core. Our bodies can digest a wide array of plants and animals, which is amazing. To say we're not meant to eat animals or we're not meant to eat plants is simply not true. Like all omnivores, we are specifically designed to eat whatever food is most easily accessible to us when we become hungry. Being human adds another layer to our core omnivore nature. It adds a complex thought process that allows us to philosophize about our food choices. If we're lucky enough to have options available, we can choose food based on morals rather than hunger. We can think about the long-term health effects of our food choices and plan our meals accordingly. If we have an abundance of food to choose from, then being a vegetarian is a choice, as is being a meat eater. It is not a natural state, it is not what we were meant to do. As omnivores, we are _meant_ to eat whatever is most easily accessible to us, regardless of whether that happens to be plant, animal, or bug. As humans, we _choose_ our diet.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2013)

Good post Shelly. I find people's reasoning behind their daily food choices pretty interesting and I think we are all pretty fortunate to have the luxury of choice here in the US. People's taste preferences have always intrigued me too. Some people just don't crave meat or don't care for the taste or texture of it much, while others have these deep seated cravings for it and salivate at the mere thought of a good cut of beef, like me.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> Good post Shelly. I find people's reasoning behind their daily food choices pretty interesting and I think we are all pretty fortunate to have the luxury of choice here in the US. People's taste preferences have always intrigued me too. Some people just don't crave meat or don't care for the taste or texture of it much, while others have these deep seated cravings for it and salivate at the mere thought of a good cut of beef, like me.



I will agree with this and say that my husband was raised in a family that ate meat of most varieties and still does. He hated any texture of meat other than ground turkey. Ground beef was too fatty for him (which is odd because he loves cheese??? go figure??). Fish was fishy, and seafood is a no-no as they are seen as sea bugs. When I tell people we went vegetarian people have a hard time believing that it was much easier for him than me. He doesn't have to worry about fat or gristle on fruits and veggies though. The things he learned made our final decision but he was only eating ground turkey anyway.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 18, 2013)

From the get go, as a little kid, I simply could not eat anything that once had a face. My family said at toddler age I would throw fits and run far whenever I saw meat. Maybe it's a past life drama, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2013)

I've looked into a vegetarian diet and have many friends that have gone that way. I'm interested and intrigued, but I just don't like the majority of that stuff. The foods I crave are all the worst stuff, according to "experts" anyway. I dont like most veggies. I don't like salad. The only veggies I really eat are corn, potatoes, salsa or cilantro on Mexican food. I don't like most fruit. I'll eat an occasional banana, apple or orange, but I don't like strawberries, grapes or any other fruit. I can eat a few cashews or peanuts, but that gets old quick.

I crave breads and cereals, milk and cheese, sugary foods, fatty foods and meat. Like your husbands cravings and preferences, I have my own. If they could make carrots taste like glazed donuts or bacon, I'd become a vegan TODAY.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 18, 2013)

On a side note but worthy of note just the same, Guinness beer cannot be considered as vegetarian like most beers because they use some type of animal product in the fermentation process.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 18, 2013)

antonio_cormier said:


> Guys i know this is really off topic but i came across a horrific showing raw footage from meat industries across the country. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=592330320796037&set=vb.134940653234503&type=3&theater&refid=13 i think more people should be informed about this cruelty and i think we should put a STOP to this abuse. If you're with me then become a vegetarian and help save an animals life! Helpful websites: www.chooseveg.com and for teens/young adults www.youngveggies.org



For the last 10 years or so, all our meat has either been what we raise or what my son and I hunt/fish, but I agree that the inhumane conditions in how meat animals are treated, commercially, is deplorable.




DeanS said:


> Even if I didn't like meat...I'd still eat meat! I get all the greens I need from the steer that previously ate the grass! BTW...Since Ted Nugent is a bowhunter and catches most of his game in the wild...does that make his diet organic? Helluva topic for me to pull my 3000th post!



Among real bowhunters, Ted Nugent is just a joke.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have burned into my memory a group of male baboons fighting over, then eating a baby baboon that some how got separated from its mother.



When I was in the Peace Corps, in Zaire, one of the children went out to help gather the cattle and goats and we found his remains the next morning being eaten by Olive baboons...very carnivorous, if the opportunity presented itself!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 18, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Like all omnivores, we are specifically designed to eat whatever food is most easily accessible to us when we become hungry ... As omnivores, we are _meant_ to eat whatever is most easily accessible to us, regardless of whether that happens to be plant, animal, or bug. As humans, we _choose_ our diet.



Yes, we are catholic eaters, but we require vitamin B12, which is only available through animal matter (meat, eggs, and dairy). Without eating some kind of animal matter, humans starve.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 18, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are catholic eaters
> ...


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 18, 2013)

I LOVE the taste of meat, but I haven't eaten any in 7 years. I first stopped eating meat because of the way the animals are treated, but now it is so much more than that. I am somewhat obsessed with healthy eating now!

My dad died of a heart attack 7 years ago and it was because he ate an unhealthy diet. I truly believe that if he had cut meat out of his diet, he would still be alive today.

I have done extensive research, and I believe that a plant based diet is the best diet for you. 

Love and agree with these posts:


Kerryann said:


> I have strong opinions about what I will feed my family. I am against all factory farms, GMOs and all of the things they spray on our food. This means I eat barely any processed food. My issue with the factory meat farms is partially the humane treatment of animals but also the unsanitary conditions and food. It bothers me that they feed the farm chickens antibiotics instead of remedying the unsanitary conditions. It also bothers me that they add the male chicks back into the feed for chickens. I worry that they are creating super bacteria in the environments where they are growing "food".
> I worry in general that we use too many antibiotic hand lotions and crap too. I also think that all of chemicals and crap they put into food is causing the food allergy epidemic.
> I am a bit of a prepper and I fear that there is a pandemic coming from the antibiotic usage and the food supply.



Kerryann, I wish more people cared about, and were informed of those things! My boyfriend eats meat which is very hard for me to see, because I believe he's harming himself. If he ate organic grass-fed beef and things of that nature, I would not be quite as concerned.



Kerryann said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know much of the pro's or con's about not eating meat, just that I don't like it, but a friend of mine who was over weight, and had high cholesterol , and type 2 diabetes stopped eating meat and became a vegetarian last year. She lost a load of weight, and her cholesterol went down and so did her sugar count. She doesn't need to take any more pills for the sugar or the cholesterol, and she looks, and feels fantastic. Just saying.....
> ...



Has anyone watched Forks Over Knives? Very interesting documentary.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 19, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are catholic eaters
> ...



LOL ... of course, I meant catholic as in "wide variety," as opposed to Catholic as in the religion.


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2013)

He knows GTT. Our Cowboy Ken has a very active sense of humor in case you haven't realized this yet.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Mar 19, 2013)

skottip said:


> Hey, we can also donate to PETA~!
> They scam peoples money every day and kill over 90% of animals that they take in!
> www.petakillsanimals.com
> 
> I'll take mine medium rare please!



PETA = People Eating Tastey Animals (Yum)


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom said:


> He knows GTT. Our Cowboy Ken has a very active sense of humor in case you haven't realized this yet.



I thought so, but wasn't sure. Tone can be hard to read when you don't hear someone's voice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > He knows GTT. Our Cowboy Ken has a very active sense of humor in case you haven't realized this yet.
> ...



Stalk my postsâ€¦you'll see. Lol.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 19, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> skottip said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, we can also donate to PETA~!
> ...



LOL. That's great!

Everytime I see one of these videos or visit a slaughterhouse I get hungry.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 19, 2013)

My husband is not overweight or out of shape but he went on a plant based diet because he has tried everything to get his cholesterol down and nothing has worked. After 3 months of his diet he got his cholesterol rechecked and the only change is that his triglycerides level increased. Now he has been on 100% plant based with no processed supposed vegan food because they are loaded with oils and saturated fats for thie past 7 months and he is about to have another cholesterol test. His parents are healthy and active and thin and have both had high cholesterol since their mid 20's, so my guess is that nothing will help. 

My kids dont really eat meat because they don't like it and I use a nutritionist because they have an immune disorder and their doc put them on a super food diet. It's funny when planning the week and talking about iron, magnesium, fiber and Vitimin C & B rich foods, meat never even enters the conversation. 
All that said even though it is not socially acceptable where I live I will proudly stand by mydelf in a 5 Guy's Burger & Fries line waiting for a delicious cheeseburger, with mustard


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 19, 2013)

ChiKat said:


> I LOVE the taste of meat, but I haven't eaten any in 7 years. I first stopped eating meat because of the way the animals are treated, but now it is so much more than that. I am somewhat obsessed with healthy eating now!
> 
> My dad died of a heart attack 7 years ago and it was because he ate an unhealthy diet. I truly believe that if he had cut meat out of his diet, he would still be alive today.
> 
> ...



I did and after that movie I started reading the ingredients on everything before I buy. It is crazy the amount of gmo corn and gmo soy in everything. The other thing I thought was crazy was that the citric acid that is in all of the processed food (which I am allergic too) comes from corn byproduct. I had eaten corn before seeing the movie and I have never even had a slight reaction to corn. How much corn are they processing to make the citric acid? It's absolute insanity. I also think it's insane that the FDA is staffed with insiders from the companies that make the food. Even worse was the thought that there are the anti-gag laws in a lot of states that wont even let people report on the food company practices. So the big food companies which make most of the food Americans stick in their faces control the auditors who are supposed to keep us safe and also have it set so that former employees and reporters cant also hold them accountable? It's insanity. That's like putting the big chemical companies in charge of the EPA. 
I had been struggling with the last little bit of my extra weight coming off but after I made the switch to only organic non processed food my weight is down another 30lbs in less than 2 months and here's the crazy part, my calorie range is the same. I think the gmos and processed food are directly contributing to the obesity problem.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I will proudly stand by mydelf in a 5 Guy's Burger & Fries line waiting for a delicious cheeseburger, with mustard



And that is only because you have no In-N-Out in your neck of the woods.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 19, 2013)

I loved Forks over knives and I use his sons cook book "Engine2" a lot. Engine 2 was a great documentary and shows you just how bad processed hummus and all those processed foods people buy in the name of vegetarianism can be.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I will proudly stand by mydelf in a 5 Guy's Burger & Fries line waiting for a delicious cheeseburger, with mustard
> ...



I have never been to one but if I ever go to the PNW that will be my first stop!!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 19, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I did and after that movie I started reading the ingredients on everything before I buy. It is crazy the amount of gmo corn and gmo soy in everything. The other thing I thought was crazy was that the citric acid that is in all of the processed food (which I am allergic too) comes from corn byproduct. I had eaten corn before seeing the movie and I have never even had a slight reaction to corn. How much corn are they processing to make the citric acid? It's absolute insanity. I also think it's insane that the FDA is staffed with insiders from the companies that make the food. Even worse was the thought that there are the anti-gag laws in a lot of states that wont even let people report on the food company practices. So the big food companies which make most of the food Americans stick in their faces control the auditors who are supposed to keep us safe and also have it set so that former employees and reporters cant also hold them accountable? It's insanity. That's like putting the big chemical companies in charge of the EPA.
> I had been struggling with the last little bit of my extra weight coming off but after I made the switch to only organic non processed food my weight is down another 30lbs in less than 2 months and here's the crazy part, my calorie range is the same. I think the gmos and processed food are directly contributing to the obesity problem.



I'll have to rent this one. This the first I've heard of it. Sounds fascinating. 

I love the taste of corn, but its got its drawbacks. 

I worked on an archaeology site in California several years ago where a construction company had impacted a native American cemetary. The cemetary contained hundreds of burials. One thing that became apparent with the skeletal material at the cemetary was the condition of the teeth prior to the introduction of corns vs the condition of teeth in individuals who had died before corn was introduced. Prior to corn, people had been eating a diverse diet of wild game and gathered plants. The teeth of these people were heavily ground down, but were not rotted. When the Spanish arrived, they relocated massive numbers of Native American to mission properties where their dietary staple became corn. The individuals who lived during this mission period had horrible teeth. Huge cavities that not only rotted their teeth, but caused huge, gnarled gaps in the jaw bone beneath the teeth. It must've been horrendously painful. Corn should not be a staple food.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 19, 2013)

mctlong said:


> I worked on an archaeology site in California several years ago where a construction company had impacted a native American cemetary. The cemetary contained hundreds of burials. One thing that became apparent with the skeletal material at the cemetary was the condition of the teeth prior to the introduction of corns vs the condition of teeth in individuals who had died before corn was introduced. Prior to corn, people had been eating a diverse diet of wild game and gathered plants. The teeth of these people were heavily ground down, but were not rotted. When the Spanish arrived, they relocated massive numbers of Native American to mission properties where their dietary staple became corn. The individuals who lived during this mission period had horrible teeth. Huge cavities that not only rotted their teeth, but caused huge, gnarled gaps in the jaw bone beneath the teeth. It must've been horrendously painful. Corn should not be a staple food.



The same goes in the Eastern Hemisphere, except instead of corn, it's other grains like wheat, rice, or sorghum. Basically, the only reason we can get away with eating so much starch nowadays is good oral hygiene (brushing, flossing, etc). Without that, our teeth would look the ones in your archaeological dig. Humans are adapted to eat some grain, but only as part of a varied diet that includes fibrous vegetables, fish, meat, etc.


Re: fast food hamburger joints
The only reason ground beef is so cheap nowadays, is that feedlots are heavily subsidized. Take away the subsidies, and the price of a hamburger rises to $20. And I think we should take away feedlot subsidies, because not only are free-ranging cattle healthier and happier, but they are also more nutritious for us to eat in terms of nutrients in their meat.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 19, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Re: fast food hamburger joints
> The only reason ground beef is so cheap nowadays, is that feedlots are heavily subsidized. Take away the subsidies, and the price of a hamburger rises to $20. And I think we should take away feedlot subsidies, because not only are free-ranging cattle healthier and happier, but they are also more nutritious for us to eat in terms of nutrients in their meat.



I agree completely. There are a lot of subsidies that I believe should be eliminated.


----------



## Redari (Mar 19, 2013)

A non-varied diet with meat is healthier than a non-varied diet without meat. This means imposing vegetarianism on people who can't really afford it is bad for their health. It takes a certain amount of money and time to be a healthy vegan/vegetarian that not everyone can afford. Of course the more fresh vegetables and fruits and the less heavily processed foods the better. 

I think we should all eat less meat, and be aware of the ethics of were it came from (from an environmental, animal suffering, and human health perspective). But seriously, there is so much propoganda about food out there, be skeptical.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

I am, right now, cooking up, 4 Hebrew National hot dogs for lunch. Premium cuts of beef-no if ands orâ€¦well you get the picture.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 19, 2013)

Redari said:


> A non-varied diet with meat is healthier than a non-varied diet without meat. This means imposing vegetarianism on people who can't really afford it is bad for their health. It takes a certain amount of money and time to be a healthy vegan/vegetarian that not everyone can afford. Of course the more fresh vegetables and fruits and the less heavily processed foods the better.
> 
> I think we should all eat less meat, and be aware of the ethics of were it came from (from an environmental, animal suffering, and human health perspective). But seriously, there is so much propoganda about food out there, be skeptical.



I will agree with this. It takes a lot of time and discipline to eat like my husband and I do. I don't agree it's more expensive if you are eating proper portions. I went from spending about 150 a week which includes home goods like cleaners. With also switching to organic cleansers and eating a huge variety of organic and vegetarian food our bill is usually from 70- 100 a week now. We have also implemented a very disciplined meal and other item planning that means that we don't waste food pretty much ever. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am, right now, cooking up, 4 Hebrew National hot dogs for lunch. Premium cuts of beef-no if ands orâ€¦well you get the picture.



Kosher hot dogs are soooo much less disgusting than regulars. I always ate HN because of my pork allergy. The HN are 100% swine free.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Kosher hot dogs are soooo much less disgusting than regulars. I always ate HN because of my pork allergy. The HN are 100% swine free.



What's worst than finding a worm in your apple? Finding half a worm. 
What's worst than finding half a worm in your apple? Finding a vein in your hotdog.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 19, 2013)

I think we need to eat like we say to ideally feed our tortoises, variety-variety-variety. And the more variety, the better. And as much "real" food variety as we can. All hail the salads and greens. Tortoise ain't wrong.

My grandpa, 107 when he died, used to say "Processed foods will process people into jails and hospitals. Government will then use you as inventory to generate cash." He said this in the 70's. We though he was cuckoo clock. He also did not allow plastics in the house, especially for food. Said it would mess up our hormones. No microwave. He cut the cord of the one that dad bought, not cheap back then, and when pop questioned him, he said "Why would you take it back to the store? To kill another family? In the trash where it belongs." Forget Tupperware. He would wait for the delivery and then steal our bike and throw it in a store dumpster, new! For goodness sakes. But he was right on a lot of things, now that it's years later. Don't know how he knew, but he knew.

That being said, in Germany, our company Monsanto has tried 3 times to get in there. The German court, the judge, told them, Keep your Frankencorn out of our country. Poison your own people.

Corn, especially genetically modified robo corn is evil. High fructose corn syrup, made mostly from GMO corn, has been implicated in tumors and pancreatic cancers in test rats in French studies. And another study in Europe (forget which country) stated that they found that in the process of manufacturing high fructose corn syrup, they find mercury residue. Autism has gone up almost parallel to how long we have had high fructose corn syrup in use in our foods. Noticed that some ketchups now say "no HFCS" now.

And cow stomachs are meant to eat grass, not corn. 

I know it's good, but is it good for you? And if it's not good for you, I guess we should try harder to balance it out with a few meals that are way good. Eat a rainbow a day of fruits and veggies. Fruits and veggies have those micronutrients that could never ever be duplicated. (Or like Grandpa would say, "not even by German man. Only God and nature do it exactly right").

Nature bats first, and last.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 19, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Yes, we are catholic eaters, but we require vitamin B12, which is only available through animal matter (meat, eggs, and dairy). Without eating some kind of animal matter, humans starve.



Funny you mention B12. I've had the weirdest pregnancy craving recently for seaweed, so I decided to look it up to make sure its healthy. One thing I found was that Nori seawood contains B-12. The amount of B-12 it contains is debatable - some some studies indicate that its a significant amount while others indicate that its not a significant source of the vitamin. I didn't spend too much time researching it since I'm a meat eater and get plenty of B-12. However, I think its interesting that B-12, even if its a minimal amount, can be found in this plant source.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > Kosher hot dogs are soooo much less disgusting than regulars. I always ate HN because of my pork allergy. The HN are 100% swine free.
> ...



LOL! Ewww!




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> I think we need to eat like we say to ideally feed our tortoises, variety-variety-variety. And the more variety, the better. And as much "real" food variety as we can. All hail the salads and greens. Tortoise ain't wrong.



I agree 100%. Variety,variety variety! Your grampa was a smart man!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Funny you mention B12. I've had the weirdest pregnancy craving recently for seaweed, so I decided to look it up to make sure its healthy. One thing I found was that Nori seawood contains B-12. The amount of B-12 it contains is debatable - some some studies indicate that its a significant amount while others indicate that its not a significant source of the vitamin. I didn't spend too much time researching it since I'm a meat eater and get plenty of B-12. However, I think its interesting that B-12, even if its a minimal amount, can be found in this plant source.



I can honestly say that I've never craved seaweed. In my first pregnancy I didn't crave anything, but instead had an extreme revulsion to potatoes. Raw, cooking, cooked it didn't matter. The smell made me want to puke.
In my second pregnancy I was extremely attracted to the smell of beer. While I had previously not liked it much, beer suddenly smelled flowery and wonderful to me. I didn't drink any beer, of course, but I made sure I got a good whiff from anyone else's beer (or beer breath). Ohh, the memories!
I eat a diet of whole grains, salad (especially Romaine), and meat. Works for me.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 20, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> And I think we should take away feedlot subsidies, *because not only are free-ranging cattle healthier and happier*, but they are also more nutritious for us to eat in terms of nutrients in their meat.



(bold mine)
Can we just look at these happy cows?? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDvnUiO-LAk



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> I know it's good, but is it good for you? And if it's not good for you, I guess we should try harder to balance it out with a few meals that are way good. Eat a rainbow a day of fruits and veggies.



YES! Thank you!
My boyfriend grew up eating only fast food, and meals full of cholesterol, saturated fat, sodium, etc. He was addicted to Little Debbie snack cakes, and ate a LOT of burgers, fries, pizza, white bread and pasta, etc.
He eats a lot better now, but still has a long way to go. The only vegetable he will eat is lettuce in a Caesar salad or burrito. He does like to make fruit smoothies, and I finally convinced him to throw a handful of spinach in the smoothie, because you can't even taste it.  Baby steps!

I think one of the most important things you can teach your child is how to eat well. Get them used to healthy foods at a young age.

I now crave greens like kale and spinach, and I eat whole grains like quinoa, brown rice, farro...all different kinds of fruits and vegetables, nuts, lentils, beans...
You only get one body, so you might as well treat it well, and that includes what you put in it!


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 21, 2013)

When I go to make a salad the first thing I do is fry some bacon.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 22, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > Like all omnivores, we are specifically designed to eat whatever food is most easily accessible to us when we become hungry ... As omnivores, we are _meant_ to eat whatever is most easily accessible to us, regardless of whether that happens to be plant, animal, or bug. As humans, we _choose_ our diet.
> ...



After dressing out/skinning/boning, how much meat can you get off the average catholic? 

On a related note, a slogan for a new South Sea Island fast-food enterprise: "Don't cook tonight, call Missionary Delight!"...


----------

